# Proud or not of this one......



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Going in a state senators office in the Capital. Now I've made one for each party.....but the Democratic one was term limited out. In a home office now. 24" in diameter.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Going in a state senators office in the Capital. Now I've made one for each party.....but the Democratic one was term limited out. In a home office now. 24" in diameter.


Looks great, John, Are there any differences between the two? 
herb


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Herb Stoops said:


> Looks great, John, Are there any differences between the two?
> herb


2nd one is just refined and cleaned up a little. Had to eliminate some tear out.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Everything looks very sharp, I like it.
Herb


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice work, as usual, John!

David


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I would have preferred different recipients, but the work is first rate. If it will sell, then sell it. :sold: :sold:


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

JOAT said:


> I would have preferred different recipients, but the work is first rate. If it will sell, then sell it. :sold: :sold:


Agree on the recipients, but this guy is a farmer in the thumb also. Bleeds red and drives green!!


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

You can buy a 3D STL file of the Michigan (or any other state) seal from 3DWave.org.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Agree on the recipients, but this guy is a farmer in the thumb also. Bleeds red and drives green!!


As long as his temperature is 98.6°,and his money is good.
HErb


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

BalloonEngineer said:


> You can buy a 3D STL file of the Michigan (or any other state) seal from 3DWave.org.



Or you could make one like I did. I like the simplified one better. Apparently, the Senators did too.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks good and clean. They probably would not want to pay the price for the 3D one and it could be a problem cutting with all the small raised lettering.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

MEBCWD said:


> Looks good and clean. They probably would not want to pay the price for the 3D one and it could be a problem cutting with all the small raised lettering.


That's what I was thinking. I'd try it using Corafoam, but i think wood could be a problem. Then there's painting involved. He was happy - that's all that matters.

Thanx again, Mike, for the help on the file.

Just a thought. Couldn't the raised letters be Vcarved? Still think I like ours better.


----------

